# Possibly 1920s or early 1930s



## The classic roll (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi guys trying to figure this bicycle out I’ve had it for a long time and finally started working on it. I got it at a flea market no head badge.
Seems to be a roll fast with the design of the chain ring. Bottom bracket is only stamped with R. The stem is stamped with XX5 on one side and a 2 on the other side. The rear hub is a new departure model C. The handle bars also had a R stamped on them where the stem clamps to them. The paint was far to gone so I have it to bare metal the original color was a dark navy blue. I plan on lacing the old hubs to a modern 700c wheel and make it rideable. Any guesses or thoughts or ideas would be great thanks.


----------



## oldebike55 (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice lookin' project! I have that same chainwheel on a '36 Snyder 26" i'm building up. heavy dude..
Are the badge holes on the sides?  could be a rollfast / Snyder.
have fun, 
Bob


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice bike.  Maybe a *1930*-R?
Not your _ordinary _*Snyder-Rollfast *double drop bar frame.  That one looks like a *taller* frame (or intermediate) Snyder, just by the *~4”*+ height of the head tube.
Also, notice the *straight pencil-thin bridge *at the seat stays.
I generally believe that the *forged crown forks *are of an older style.
I have seen these frames with Montgomery Ward Hawthorne “*Trailblazer*” head badges; and the dark blue.

I wonder if the more common 3” McCauley #1000 tank-toolbox might fit such frames, without interfering too much with the fork.


----------



## The classic roll (Mar 25, 2021)

oldebike55 said:


> Nice lookin' project! I have that same chainwheel on a '36 Snyder 26" i'm building up. heavy dude..
> Are the badge holes on the sides?  could be a rollfast / Snyder.
> have fun,
> Bob



Thanks and yes the head badge holes are on the side. I have a roll fast head badge the ball bearing style and it matches the holes.


----------



## The classic roll (Mar 25, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice bike.  Maybe a *1930*-R?
> Not your ordinary Snyder-Rollfast double drop bar frame.  That one looks like a *taller* frame (or intermediate), just by the ~4”+ height of the head tube.  Also notice the straight pencil-thin bridge at the seat stays.  I generally believe that the forged crown forks are of an older style.
> I have seen these frames with Montgomery Ward Hawthorne “Trailblazer” head badges; and the dark blue.
> 
> I wonder if the more common 3” McCauley #1000 tank-toolbox might fit such frames, without interfering too much with the fork.



Thanks I also believe the forks are of an older style. And I have found pics of a “Trailblazer” that looks like a perfect match as frame and parts also was dark navy blue.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 25, 2021)

Could you provide a picture of the joinery at the BB where the down, seat and chain-stays connect? If so, also a pic of the serial number on the bottom of the BB shell....it almost has a Great Western look (top bar).  Additional pics of above areas should confirm if Snyder made.


----------



## The classic roll (Mar 25, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Could you provide a picture of the joinery at the BB where the down, seat and chain-stays connect? If so, also a pic of the serial number on the bottom of the BB shell....it almost has a Great Western look (top bar).  Additional pics of above areas should confirm if Snyder made.



BB only has what seems to be a half stamped R 
I wonder if it was a frame builders bike like someone who worked in the bicycle factory and never got serial number maybe just a wild guess


----------



## SKPC (Mar 26, 2021)

Great pictures thank you!  It shows the original finish work from the factory very well. The volcano joints on the BB and older frame style do seem to point to _early _Snyder made, perhaps late 20's?    DPHarris equipped/built with what looks like a later Rollfast sprocket?  Snyder had purchased both Great Western and MC Excelsior by this time, and it appears to have dna and/or materials from those companies.  Not SURE when the volcano joints started with Snyder made frames (Excelsior-used them on some early motobike style frames).  Perhaps others could comment.


----------



## chitown (Mar 26, 2021)

1927 Synder in Smithsonian Museum






Take a trip to the Smithsonian to see an original 1927 Snyder and compare frame construction.


----------



## The classic roll (Mar 26, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Great pictures thank you!  It shows the original finish work from the factory very well. The volcano joints on the BB and older frame style do seem to point to _early _Snyder made, perhaps late 20's?    DPHarris equipped/built with what looks like a later Rollfast sprocket?  Snyder had purchased both Great Western and MC Excelsior by this time, and it appears to have dna and/or materials from those companies.  Not SURE when the volcano joints started with Snyder made frames (Excelsior-used them on some early motobike style frames).  Perhaps others could comment.



Thanks so much for your knowledge this is half the fun of this hobby. It’s really neat how this frame is constructed thanks again.


----------



## The classic roll (Mar 26, 2021)

chitown said:


> 1927 Synder in Smithsonian Museum
> 
> View attachment 1379838
> 
> ...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 28, 2021)

Looks nice! 









						Snyder moto bike finished | Project Rides
					

My Snyder moto bike I’ve been working on for about 2 months. Gave it a worn paint look on all the paint details because that’s what I like. Now I just have to wait till tomorrow to ride it for the first time. I’ll have to get some outdoor pics of it also. Can’t wait for the maiden voyage.




					thecabe.com


----------

